# Welcome Home Fenrir!



## rcgrant82 (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's my pup. He's just turned 11 weeks old, and he came home exactly a week ago today. Sorry the pics aren't brilliant - was hard to get him to sit still. LOL. His ears are going up and down, up and down at the moment - most of these pics they are down.

Fenrir is doing awesome though - today he went in the garden on his harness and leash, he's slept through every night with no accidents, and today he also learned how to sit on command (and he's now doing it every time) - bribed with cuddles, not treats. 

We start puppy classes in a couple of weeks and we're very excited. 

Oh! And when the vet weighed him on Sunday he was 1.67lb.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

He is beautiful - and I just love the name! They're every one a little bit wolf, after all


----------



## rcgrant82 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you! He's definitely growing into the name. I'm impressed you know it - not many people seem to. Though my vet thought it was awesome. lol.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

When I was trying to name Dary (Darraigh Brandubh Otherside, RIP) I ripped through Norse, Hindu, Celtic, Hebrew, Greek, Roman, Mayan (good luck pronouncing those!) and every other theology and mythology I could find online. Fenrir stuck in my mind because it definitely made my top ten! 

Pablo is the first pre-named dog I've owned; I just didn't have the heart to change it (he'd had enough change, thank you), and besides, it's versatile enough - Juan Pablo Chihuahua, Pablito, Poblano, and even Problemo - on the rare occasions that he's naughty LOL!

I digress - good luck with this little guy!


----------



## rcgrant82 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, you really went through the lot didn't you?  Pablo is a cute name though - it suits a little dog. I did come close to calling mine Pip (from Great Expectations, my favourite book) but Fenrir won out. 

Have you got a thread with pics of your chi(s)? I'd love to see.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! He is beautiful!!! He looks so much like my Chippy!!! Good luck with him!!!


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh, and I love the name, too! I love CS Lewis, and you were very inventive by choosing that name!!


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

I just uploaded a couple more to the album Pablo's Pics. He's not much of a poser, and I'm sure not much of a photographer!


----------



## cntrygirl1064 (Oct 27, 2010)

He is adorable!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

He's so cute!!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations, he is lovely.. I really like his coat color.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

very cute


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww, his pics made me squeal when I opened with a big. "ooh!" So cute.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awww, Fenrir is soo cute!!


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

He's lovely, and sounds like you're being a great puppy parent


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

awww what a little darling! I want another puppy after seeing these photos  lol such a cutie


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

He is so cute.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

He is so cute! 
I am getting a Chi in a couple of months, I imagined her to look just like this,


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Such a cute baby!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

He is really cute and seems to be really smart to.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

He is so cute!!! Congrats


----------

